# الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!! ويقرر منع ارتداد النقاب بالمعاهد والجامعات



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*بتاريخ : الاتنين 5 اكتوبر 2009   
نقلا عن جريدة البشاير وبرنامج 90 دقيقه وعدة مواقع


حدث بالامس حدث غريب تم ذكره في برنامج 90 دقيقة علي قناة المحور الساعة التاسعة والنصف تم اعلان الخبر 
والخبر علي لسان صحفي بجريدة المصري اليوم وسيتم نشره غدا 5 أكتوبر اذا لم تتدخل جهات سياديه 
اثناء تفقد الامام الاكبر شيخ الازهر أمس 3/10 /2009 م لاحد المعاهد الازهرية
وجد فتاة بالصف الثاني الاعدادي فأمرها بخلع النقاب فورا 
فرفضت وقالت النقاب بيسترني مش عايزه حد يشوف وجهي
قال يا بنتي "النقاب عادة وليس عبادة " 
فقالت لا النقاب ضرورى بابا قالي كده قال لها : "انا اعرف عنك وعن اللي خلفوكي " وسحب النقاب من علي وجهها
ولما رأي وجهها قال : "امال لو كنتي جميلة كنتي عملت ايه"
فانهارت البنت من البكاء ولم تذهب اليوم 4/10/2009م الي المعهد
وصحفي المصري اليوم يبحث طريقة للاتصال بالفتاة واهلها لتتبع حالتها النفسية 
ولماذا لم تأتي المعهد 
تعليقى الشخصى
اذا لم يكن النقاب عباده وذلك بشهادة شيخ الازهر فلماذا العناد والاصرار على ارتدائه ؟؟*


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

شكــــــــــــــرا للخــبــر

الرب يباركك


----------



## veronika (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

ميرسي يا دونا على الخبر 
و اصرارهن على النقاب بيدل على جهلهم
ربنا ينور عقولهم بقى
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

*وقرات الخبر فى جريده الاهرام ايضا*
*يا ريت الكل يفهم ان النقاب زى ليس الا*
*شكرا دونا*​


----------



## راشي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

*ميرسي يا دونا علي الخبر*

*والنقاب بيخفي وراه كتيرررررررر بس اشمعنا عمل كدا دلوقتي شيخ الازهر هي كانت اول بنت يشوفها لابسة نقاب؟ اكيد الموضوع دا وراه حاجة*

*ربنا يستر ومش تكون مصيبة جديدة عايزين يضايقونا بيها*​


----------



## Coptic Mena (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

*رد سوالك بسيط جدا يادونا لو النقاب والخمار عادة مش عبادة لية

 الاصرار على ارتداءة ؟؟؟

الجواب بسيط 

لان الفكر الوهابى والسلفى السعودى انتشر الايام دى جدا فى مصر

 محاولة لتحويل مصر سعودية تانية ورجال اعمال سعوديين بيباشروا

 الموضوع دة ودة مش من الايام دى دة من ايام السادات  فى

 السبعينات  

 دولى  فى الخمسينات والستينات وشوفى كان فى حجاب ولا لا

 دولقتى بتعرفى المسيحية من المسلمة فى الشارع ودة مقصود

 وتمييز مقصود وكنت احب ان كل بنت من البنات المسيحية تلبس

 صليب  .... والنقاب شى  مبتكر من السعودية النقاب مكانش موجود

 قبل كدة وكان لينا زينا الخاص اللى بنعتز بية وبيعكس حضارتنا وثقافتنا

 ممكن تشوفى صورة المراة المصرية زمان كانت عاملة ازاى اما

 دلوقتى بنستورد الازياء دى من السعودية وايران  مع العلم احنا  مش

 بنستورد زى احنا بنستور تخلف ورجعية وفكر سلفى وهابى ربنا يستر

 علينا فى الايام اللى جاتيا ويحافظ على بناتنا 


*​


----------



## man4truth (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

*الاسلام يعلن انهياره
دين الشيطان بدأ يتهاوى بعد سنوات الظلام
الحريه من عبوديه الشيطان قادمه
يا ليتنا جميعا نعمل على ارشاد اخوتنا المسلميين الى طريق المسيح​*


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

*تزامن موقف شيخ الأزهر الرافض للنقاب وإجباره إحدى طالبات معهد أحمد الليبى على خلع نقابها ووصفه بأنه عادة ولا علاقة له بالإسلام، وعزمه استصدار قرار يمنع ارتداء النقاب فى المعاهد الأزهرية، مع إعلان الدكتور هانى هلال وزير التعليم العالى، منع تسكين الطالبات المنقبات بالمدن الجامعية وهو ما اعتبره الإخوان المسلمون بأنها "حرب على الإسلام" بينما وصف حزب العمل منع النقاب بأنه "اتجاه لعلمنة الدولة"، واتفق حقوقيون على أن النقاب يدخل فى إطار الحريات الشخصية.*

*حرية شخصية*
* الدكتور أحمد رفعت أستاذ القانون الدولى وعضو المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان قال لليوم السابع إنه لا يوجد قانون يمنع الطالبات من ارتداء النقاب، لأنه يدخل فى إطار الحريات الشخصية، ولكن من حق القائمين على المدارس والإدارات الجامعية التحقق من شخصيات الطالبات المنتقبات.*

* وأضاف رفعت أن المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان يتضامن مع الحريات الشخصية ضد أى قرار وزارى أو قانون يقيد الحريات، مشيرا إلى أن تصريحات وزير التعليم العالى حول النقاب، ليس لها معنى لأنه يريد تعميم قرار تنظيمى على الجامعات المصرية، فى وقت كان ينبغى أن يترك المسألة لكل جامعة على حدة لتوفر سبل التأكد من شخصيات الطالبات المنقبات.*

*توجه علمانى*
* "هى خطوة جديدة تؤكد توجه الدولة العلمانى" قالها ضياء الصاوى أمين الشباب بحزب العمل، منتقدا القرار، مشيرا إلى تضامن رابطة الطالبات بحزب العمل مع الطالبات المنقبات خلال وقفاتهن الاحتجاجية، خاصة وأن من بينهن متفوقات من محافظات نائية.*
* النائب الإخوانى السيد عسكر قال لليوم السابع لا يستطيع أحد منع النقاب أو فرضه لأنه من الأمور المختلف فيها، مطالبا المنقبات اللجوء للقضاء حتى تشعر الدولة بالخجل من قراراتها المخالفة للقانون، واصفا قرار هلال بأنه حرب على السلام. *

* ووصف عسكر قرارى طنطاوى وهلال بأنها "حرب على الإسلام" قائلا "هذه حرب والحرب يلزمها عدد، ويجب على جميع المنقبات وأولياء أمورهن والمحجبات الاحتشاد أمام الأزهر والمدينة الجامعية لإجبار وزير التعليم العالى على منح المنقبات حقهن فى السكن. *
* بينما أعلن نبيه الوحش المحامى تضامنه مع الطالبات المنقبات فى وقفتهن الاحتجاجية، معلنا تبنيه قضية المنقبات ضد وزير التعليم العالى قائلا "قرار هانى هلال مخالف للقانون وسبق وحصلت المنقبات على أحكام قضائية بحقهن فى ارتداء النقاب".*

*انتهاك لمبادئ الخصوصية*
* المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية من جانبها أعلنت تضامنها مع الطالبات المنقبات، واصفة قرارى شيخ الأزهر ووزير التعليم العالى بأنه يعد انتهاكا لمبادئ الخصوصية والحرية الشخصية وحرية المعتقد الدينى التى ينص عليها الدستور، مهددة باتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية ضد جامعة القاهرة ووزارة التعليم العالى فى حال إصرارهما على تطبيق هذه السياسة التعسفية وتعويض الطالبات المتضررات منها.*

* وقال حسام بهجت مدير المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية، إن المسئولين بالتعليم العالى وجامعة القاهرة يعاقبون الطالبات المنقبات وأسرهن بحرمانهن من السكن والغذاء المدعومين من الحكومة على أساس معتقدات الطالبات وأفكارهن.*

* بينما اعتبر عادل رمضان، المسئول القانونى بالمبادرة المصرية تصريحات الوزير وإجراءات المدينة الجامعية انتهاكا صريحا للحكم النهائى الصادر عن دائرة توحيد المبادئ بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا والصادر فى 9 يونيو 2007، والذى قضى بعدم جواز فرض حظر مطلق على ارتداء النقاب فى الأماكن العامة بسبب مخالفة هذا الحظر لكل من الحرية الشخصية والحق فى المساواة المكفولين بموجب الدستور، مضيفا "نحن أمام وضع عجيب يسمح فيه للطالبات المنتقبات بدخول الجامعة وحضور المحاضرات، بينما يتم حرمان نفس الطالبات من حقهن فى الإقامة فى السكن الجامعى المخصص لهن". * ​ 
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=142483​


----------



## zezza (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

يا ريت الشيخ ينزل كل شارع و يعمل كدة فى كل واحدة منقبة لحسن التخلف كتر اوى اليومين دول
بجد ببقى مرعوبة لما بيجوا جبنى ما اضمنش ده راجل ولا ست و لاحرامى او مجنون 
ربنا يرحمنا و ينور قلوبهم بنور المسيح


----------



## sara A (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

*احداث غريبة*
*بس أيه المقصود من وراها*
*يعنى عايزين يقولوا أنهم حسوا بتخلفهم *
*أو أن جه من ورا النقاب ملايين من المصايب*
*شئ محير*

*ميرسى يا دونا على الخبر*


----------



## قناص (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

* "انا اعرف عنك وعن اللي خلفوكي " وسحب النقاب من علي وجهها
ولما رأي وجهها قال : "امال لو كنتي جميلة كنتي عملت ايه"

أسلوب سفيه من شيخ جاهل، وأنا شخصياً لا أعتبره سوى نكرة، وكثير من علمائنا تحدثوا عن مواقفه السخيفة وجهله بالعلوم الشرعية ومنهم الشيخ وجدي غنيم. 

هذه حرية شخصية، ليس من حقك ولا من حق أحد أن يرغم شخص على يترك شيئاً هو مقتنع به.. وعلى أساس أن قبعتك هي أصصل العبادة يا طنطاوي؟


*


----------



## Coptic Adel (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*



قناص قال:


> * "انا اعرف عنك وعن اللي خلفوكي " وسحب النقاب من علي وجهها
> ولما رأي وجهها قال : "امال لو كنتي جميلة كنتي عملت ايه"
> 
> أسلوب سفيه من شيخ جاهل، وأنا شخصياً لا أعتبره سوى نكرة، وكثير من علمائنا تحدثوا عن مواقفه السخيفة وجهله بالعلوم الشرعية ومنهم الشيخ وجدي غنيم.
> ...



كل من يخالفكم في فكركم الوهابي التخلفي تدعونه بـ ( نكرة )

اليس الـ ( نكرة ) هذا هو شيخ ورئيس الأزهر ,,,

الحرية الشخصية اللي بتتكلم عليها ماتكونش قدامنا

عايزة تلبس نقاب وتخبي خلقتها يبقي متنزلش من البيت أصلا

احنا مش مرغومين نشوف الأشكال دي في الشارع  :11azy:
​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

ميرسى يا دونا على الخبر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

خبر مهم لكنه محيرنى شوية :t9:


----------



## ارووجة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!*

ميرسي عالخبر
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الشيخ"طنطاوي يخلع نقاب تلميذة !!!!ويقرر منع ارتداد النقاب بالمعاهد والجامعات*

*فى اجتماع المجلس الأعلى للأزهر اليوم..*​ 
*طنطاوى يقرر منع ارتداء النقاب بالمعاهد والجامعة*​ 
الخميس، 8 أكتوبر 2009 - 16:52​





منع ارتداء النقاب فى الأماكن التى تخلو من الرجال ​*كتب عمرو جاد* 
*قرر المجلس الأعلى للأزهر فى اجتماعه الطارئ اليوم الخميس، منع الطالبات والمدرسات من ارتداء النقاب داخل الفصول الدراسية الخاصة بالبنات، التى يقوم بالتدريس فيها المدرسات من النساء فقط، سواء كان ذلك فى المرحلة الابتدائية أو الإعدادية أو الثانوية.*
*كما قرر المجلس أيضا منع ارتداء النقاب داخل المدن الجامعية الخاصة بالبنات وقاعات الامتحانات الخاصة بالفتيات، والتى لا وجود للرجال فيها، وتكون المراقبة أثناء الامتحان مقصورة على النساء فقط.*
*وقال الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوى شيخ الأزهر ورئيس المجلس الأعلى للأزهر، إن شريعة الإسلام تقتضى بوجوب التحلى بالفضائل والاعتصام بالعفاف والتستر والاحتشام، مضيفا أن الأزهر ليس ضد استعمال المرأة للنقاب فى حياتها الشخصية سواء فى الشارع أو فى عملها أو فى بيعها أو شرائها، ولكن الأزهر ضد استعمال هذا الحق فى غير موضعه، مما يترتب عليه غرز ذلك فى عقول الصغار من الفتيات فى اتباع رأى الأقلية المخالف لرأى جمهور الفقهاء الذى يقول بأن وجه المرأة ليس عورة.*
*وأضاف طنطاوى أن من الأمور التى يفهمها العاقل أن المرأة تستعمل النقاب خشية أن يراها الرجال، وليس من المعقول أن تستعمله المرأة فى مكان كله من السيدات، لذا فإن الإصرار على استعماله فى وجود النساء مع النساء هو لون من التشدد الذى تأباه شريعة الإسلام.*
*وأضاف أن الدراسة فى الأزهر الشريف وفى جامعته تقوم على اتباع أحكام شريعة الإسلام التى منهجها اليسر والتبسط والاعتدال، امتثالا لقولة تعالى "يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر"، ولقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن الدين يسر".*​ 
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=143619​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دول شكلهم يخض

عفاريت

شكرا دونا على الخبر​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*








			الدين يسر مش عسر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...








			وأضاف طنطاوى أن من الأمور التى يفهمها العاقل أن المرأة تستعمل النقاب خشية أن يراها الرجال، وليس من المعقول أن تستعمله المرأة فى مكان كله من السيدات، لذا فإن الإصرار على استعماله فى وجود النساء مع النساء هو لون من التشدد الذى تأباه شريعة الإسلام.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



الراجل دة عجبنى قووووووى​*


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*شيخ الأزهر يبرر منع النقاب بـ(ممارسات قبيحة) في المدن الجامعية*​ 


 


*قال الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوى شيخ الأزهر إن رجالا تسللوا إلى المدينة الجامعية الأزهرية باستخدام النقاب، مشيرا إلى أن قرار منع النقاب فى المدينة يأتى «حفاظا على كرامة الطالبات وحماية لهن».*
*وأضاف طنطاوى، الذى كان يتحدث فى افتتاح الموسم الثقافى للمجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية بمسجد النور مساء الأحد : «سمعنا بأحداث قبيحة داخل مدن البنات والبعض تسلل للمدينة وأمرنا بالقبض عليهم،وتم إبلاغ الأمن على الفور».*
*ولكن شيخ الأزهر أكد أن واقعة التسلل لسكن الطالبات حدثت مرة واحدة فقط بالمقارنة بالتعليم العالى، وقال: «عندنا حادثة واحدة فقط فى الأزهر ،التعليم العالى كتير».*
*وأشار طنطاوى إلى تخصيص قاعة امتحانات للبنات ومشرفة خاصة، لاكتشاف حالات غش، «من بينها 12 حادثة لمنتقبات يضعن سماعات تحت النقاب». *
*ومن ناحيته استنكر د. محمود حمدى زقزوق وزير الأوقاف، فى اللقاء ذاته، ما تتحدث عنه الفضائيات وخصوصا فى وصف النقاب بأنه لا يظهر بياض عين المرأة ولا رموشها، وأن يظهر السواد فقط. *
*وقال: «هذا غش وتضليل. وهؤلاء يسميهم ابن رشد الأصدقاء الجهال». كما أكد زقزوق عزم وزارة الأوقاف طبع 100 ألف نسخة من كتاب «النقاب عادة وليس عبادة»، لتوزيعه على جميع قطاعات المجتمع. *
*كان وزير التعليم العالى د. هانى هلال قد فجر القضية مع العام الدراسى الجديد بعدما أعلن رفضه التام لدخول المنتقبات إلى المدن الجامعية، وهو الموقف الذى أيده فيه شيخ الأزهر مما أثار موجة من الاعتراضات بين الطلاب ورفضا من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ذات التأثير الكبير بين طلاب الأزهر.*
*           نقلا عن جريدة الشروق يوم 12/9/2009*​http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?id=135004​


----------



## BITAR (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد فعل الاسلاميين على ما قاله شيخ الازهر*


----------



## antonius (17 أكتوبر 2009)

لما جائت من فم الرئيس الفرنسي ادانة كيس الزبالة....انقلبت الديا ولم تقعد!
ولكن لما جائت من فم اعلم علمائهم و وزير اوقافهم...انطبقت افواههم !!
حثالات!!! هم واكياس زبالتهم!
صدقوني النقاب هو غطاء البغاء يا جماعة! واعتقد كل من يعيش في دولة عربية صار يعرف ذلك!


----------



## Kiril (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ما فائدة النقاب اساسا؟
هل يري احد انه له فائدة؟


----------



## aboemerah1 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شيخ الازهر ماغلطش اوي كده
اولا البنت صغيره على ارتداء النقاب
ثانيا 
النقاب عاده وليست من العباده
عادي جدا
الموضوع موش كبير ولا حاجه


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 أكتوبر 2009)

هو ليه بيخبوا وجهم ده نعمه الوجه


----------

